# 2013 MTPCA Convention



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

Our 2013 Convention will be held at the Osceola County Fairgrounds in Evart, MI on August 16-17 (yes- Friday and Saturday). It's a great time- a lot of fun, demos and deals on equipment!

Hope to see you there!

John


----------



## Black Powder Trapper (Feb 15, 2008)

We are making some schedule changes to make Saturday evening more efficient. Our Annual Meeting will be held on Friday at 7:00 PM by doing this we are hoping to increase our attendance at the auction. We will have the cookout on Saturday after the buildings close followed by the Auction. There will also be a Trapper Ed class on Saturday.


----------



## bob- (Feb 11, 2013)

Will the drawing for lot numbers be Friday also?


----------



## Black Powder Trapper (Feb 15, 2008)

Yes the drawing will be Friday and Saturday. I am not sure how Matt is going to set it up but more info will follow.


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Current Planned Activities and Demonstration Schedule

FRIDAY, AUGUST 16, 2013 

7:00 A.M. Lion's Booth Open all day 

8:00 A.M. Gate & Dealers Buildings Open 

10:00 A.M. - 3:30 PM Greg Schroeder- from Fur harvesters will start Skinning & Fur put-up Demos 

10:00A.M. Matt Johnson- Fur Auction Demo - The do's & dont's 

11:00A.M. Trent Masterson, from MI - Trap Line Management Demo 

12:00 P.M. Jeff Robinson from Ohio -Canines in General 

1:00 P.M. Blaine Bailer from Jay's - Calling Coyotes 

2:00 P.M. Tamie Lundborg - Ladies Demo Jewelry making 

2:00 P.M. Josh Keith from MI - Raccoon Trapping Demo 

3:00P.M. Todd Sullivan - Shoot More Coyotes 

4:00 P.M. Dealer Recognition Fish Fry 

5:00 P.M. Early Lot Number Drawing For Fur Sales

7:00 P.M. MTPCA General Membership Meeting



SATURDAY, AUGUST 17, 2013 

7:00 A.M. Lion's Booth Open all day 

8:00 A.M. Gate & Dealer Buildings Open 

9:00 A.M. Gary Schumann - Beaver and Muskrat Demo 

10:00 A.M. - 3:30 PM Greg Schroeder- from Fur harvesters will start Skinning & Put-up Demos 

10:00 A.M Jeff Dunlap from MI - Gray Fox Trapping Demo 

10:00 A.M. Todd Sullivan from MI - Shoot more Coyotes 

11:00 A.M. Tom Florin from WI - Beaver Under Ice and Open Water Trapping Demo 

11:00 A.M Carl Hartman from MI - Kids Water Demo at the River 

12:00 P.M. Scott Welch - Canine Trapping Demo 

12:00 P.M. John Caretti from MI - Under Ice Rat Trapping Demo 

1:00 P.M. Chris Elie from MI - Mink and Muskrat Trapping Demo 

1:00 P.M. Scott Harbaugh from MI - Kids Dry Land Trapping Demo 

2:00 P.M. Tamie Lundborg - Ladies Demo Jewelry making 

2:00 P.M. Scott Painter From VA - Grey Fox Trapping Demo 

3:00 P.M. Mike Kain from MI - Raccoon Trapping Demo 

4:00 P.M. MTPCA 1st Annual 'Possum Toss Competition with Joe House from Illinois 

5:00 P.M. Annual Wild Game Dinner and Pig Roast

6:00 P.M. Early Lot Number Drawing For Fur Sales 

7:00 P.M. Live Auction


Planned Kids Activities

FRIDAY, AUGUST 16TH AND SATURDAY, AUGUST 17TH, 2013

Blow Gun Marsh Mallow Shoot

Fishing Rod Accuracy Contest

Scavenger Hunt

Word Puzzle Contest

Money In The Straw Grab

SATURDAY ONLY, AUGUST 17TH, 2013

#2 Coil Spring Speed Setting Contest

Weasel and Pine Martin Box Making

*Children's "SET LIKE THE PROS" Trap Setting Competition Featuring Judges Mike Schippa and Jeff Robinson

*Trapping Artwork Competition


*Muskrat Skinning and Stretching

*Coyote Calling Contest (bring own call)



*Sign up required. Contact TwoKidsAndITrap and he will explain how it's done.




2014: Vote Yes For Conservation


----------



## Red Fox (Aug 9, 2012)

Black Powder Trapper said:


> Yes the drawing will be Friday and Saturday. I am not sure how Matt is going to set it up but more info will follow.


This was the email Matt sent out about Lot Numbers:

Here are the changes to the lot number drawing so you can add them to the brochure or put them in a hand out at the gate.

We will be having two lot number drawings. One on Friday and Saturday at the convention.
We will have even numbers only available on Friday, and odd numbers and all the remaining even numbers on Saturday.
For the combined sales at Jays we will have every other odd number on Friday and all remaining numbers on Saturday.
The tickets for the drawing were free, they now cost $5.00 each. The $5.00 ticket covers the cost of your first lot number.
The tickets will be available at the MTPCA booth. Tickets bought on Friday are for that night's drawing, and the same for Saturday.
Tickets will also be available at the lot number meetings prior to the drawings.
The lot number meetings will be at 5;00pm each day so we interfere with the vendors as little as possible.

Just a reminder I will need a few volunteers at the drawings to help with the lot number lists.
Thanks, Matt


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

There will be handouts available at the admissions gates and at the booth for anyone that has any questions in regards to the lot number drawings this year.

2014: Vote Yes For Conservation


----------

